# Proper New York baked cheesecake



## philjd (Jan 10, 2006)

As I'm across the pond and its a bit far to nip down the local shop in the big apple, and the UK versions are not up to much, combined with the plethora of on-line recipes.. can some one please recommend a good rich, very rich, recipe please?

Appreciation in advance...

I'm also looking for a good chocolate bavarois recipe that doesn't use gelatine if possible?

regards
Phil


----------



## viralmd (Oct 30, 2005)

I've not converted to metric, but that's easily done with an online converter. This is from Gourmet Magazine. Always works. A dense, rich cheesecake anyone in NYC would be proud to own up to! Graham crackers = sweetmeal biscuits, in case you didn't know.

And I think that BY DEFINITION a bavarian is made with gelatin.

*Three Cities of Spain Cheesecake*

*1 crumb crust made with finely ground graham crackers
3 (8-oz) packages cream cheese, softened
4 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup sugar *
*For topping
16 oz sour cream
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla*

*Make crumb crust as directed. Preheat oven to 350°F. *
*Make filling and bake cake:
Beat cream cheese with an electric mixer until fluffy and add eggs, 1 at a time, then vanilla and sugar, beating on low speed until each ingredient is incorporated and scraping down bowl between additions. *
*Put springform pan with crust in a shallow baking pan. Pour filling into crust and bake in baking pan (to catch drips) in middle of oven 45 minutes, or until cake is set 3 inches from edge but center is still slightly wobbly when pan is gently shaken. Let stand in baking pan on a rack 5 minutes. Leave oven on. *
*Make topping:
Stir together sour cream, sugar, and vanilla. Drop spoonfuls of topping around edge of cake and spread gently over center, smoothing evenly. Bake cake with topping 10 minutes. *
*Run a knife around top edge of cake to loosen and cool completely in springform pan on rack. (Cake will continue to set as it cools.) Chill cake, loosely covered, at least 6 hours. Remove side from pan and transfer cake to a plate. Bring to room temperature before serving. *
*Cooks' note:
• Cheesecake keeps, covered and chilled, 3 days.*

*CRUMB CRUST*
Active time:10 min Start to finish:10 min 


1 1/2 cups (5 oz) finely ground graham crackers or cookies such as chocolate or vanilla wafers or gingersnaps
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1/3 cup sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt 

Stir together crust ingredients and press onto bottom and 1 inch up side of a buttered 24-centimeter springform pan. Fill right away or chill up to 2 hours.

Makes enough for a 24-centimeter cheesecake.
*Gourmet*
*November 1999*

*rate this recipe*


----------



## philjd (Jan 10, 2006)

...for the recipe - will try over the weekend. 

Graham crackers - didn;t know so thank you for the explanation - will use 'digestive' biscuits from over here, as fairly 'neutral to sweet' for biscuits..

The 'topping' is optional or substitutional I would guess?

Will give feedback when done...:beer:

regards
Phil

PS - does that mean that it is not possible to make either a bavarois or mousse without using gelatine?

PPS Where on earth did the cheesecake get its name from?


----------



## philjd (Jan 10, 2006)

Finally made it Saturday and presented it yesterday for consumption:-

It was delicious...

I used Italian almond biscuits as the base although I had to almost double the quantity to get the coverage - I used 9oz's of biscuit.

A couple of issues came out though:-
1) I will never hand whisk cream cheese again  Took forever, but then I won't need to go to the gymn for a while... also proved to be very difficult to get a complete mix of the cheese and the eggs (I used mascapone) - some of the 'cake' tasted more of egg than cheese.
2) I use a fan assisted oven that causes me problems with timing - I usually have to down the temperature a bit or cook for a shorter time, although the outer edges of the cake were cooked and solid, the central 'disk' of mixture although cooked, didn;t set completely.

Will definitely use again. 

Thanks again.

regards
Phil


----------

